# Elk Migration in Wasatch Ext. Archery Area



## krinkguy2 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am planning on hunting in the Wasatch Extended Archery Area east of Salt Lake and South of I-80. I am trying to figure out when the elk move in there. Someone told me they move in there either when the snow starts falling or when the rifle hunt pushes then in there from the east side of the Wasatch. 

What exactly is their pattern? Where do they move in from and when? I have a limited amount of time. When would be the best time to hunt there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

-_O- o-|| :O•-:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you don't have any time to learn it. Ha Ha sucks to be you! :shock: 

ive been hunting it for 10+ years and haven't killed one. What makes you think you can come on here and ask for a hand out? put in the time and maybe you will be lucky but dont come on here and ask for a hand out! JMHO :O•-: 

may the bad luck elk Karma gods smite anyone down that gives him a hand out! o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! What a warm reception guys! Sorry, but I don't have any info with which to help you!


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

So if I tell you where the elk are at, will you make sure you call me so I can come gut it for ya. Quarter it out, Drag it to your truck and pay for your meat locker fees too! I know your time is much more valuable then mine so here why don't I just give you the GPS coordinates to my tree stand. Oh while your there do you mind checking my camera for me and let me know if that bull has been back. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum krinkguy2. Good luck this fall.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

They move in from the trees into the other trees sometime between October 1st and September 30th.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Like many have sarcastically pointed to, it is kind of a tight lipped deal. To get to the elk you generally need to hike your butt off. Look for some of the nastiest timber and start there, look for signs. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The elk don't really "migrate" on the front. They hang out as far from humans contact as possible in the steepest, nastiest crap they can find, and then when the snow is deep they move down to the benches. 

BTW SW, I've killed 13 of em on the front. With a recurve and wood arrows! What's yer problem? They aint THAT hard to kill!

-_O- :O•-:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

If you have a limited amount of time then you chose the wrong tag! I do have one VERY helpful piece of advice...Salomon XA Pro 3D. Then plan on buying a pair every year...cause you're gonna wear out a pair every year.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, welcome to the forum, buy new boots, hunt them with a recurve for 10 years and by no means ask a question you had no idea was taboo.

As others have said, it is a limited space with limited numbers of elk that many have spent years figuring simply where elk are on the front. It's an over the counter tag and people protect their honey holes like they were snickers bars covered in gold and naked women.

Good luck in your endeavors, try between Parley's and Little Cottonwood.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are no secrets to hunting the 'front', like anywhere else, you have to do yoru homework and put in the time. I have spent countless hours and miles looking for those elusive animals. Almost all of the canyons have elk in them, some more than others. I would definitely stay out of Little Cottonwood. Spend a lot of time looking at Google earth and then lace up your boots. If you hunt mid week, you will definitely run into less people, especially the 'tree huggers'. Good luck......


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes, welcome to the forum, buy new boots, hunt them with a recurve for 10 years and by no means ask a question you had no idea was taboo.
> 
> As others have said, it is a limited space with limited numbers of elk that many have spent years figuring simply where elk are on the front. It's an over the counter tag and people protect their honey holes like they were *snickers bars covered in gold and naked women*.
> 
> Good luck in your endeavors, try between Parley's and Little Cottonwood.


I understand eating through the naked women to get to the nougat, but how do you get through the gold???


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The elk don't really "migrate" on the front. They hang out as far from humans contact as possible in the steepest, nastiest crap they can find, and then when the snow is deep they move down to the benches.
> 
> BTW SW, I've killed 13 of em on the front. With a recurve and wood arrows! What's yer problem? They aint THAT hard to kill!
> 
> -_O- :O•-:


Geez Tex, good job!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

From what I've seen on the front is that all the canyons and almost every spot of ground you walk will have elk sign. The problem is 1 elk can leave a lot of sign and can travel long distances. If you have limited time this year I'd just spend that time scouting and hope you get lucky. Get yourself setup for next year. I did this last year also. I didn't even get a tag I just hiked the front and found where I wanted to hunt, I think that is more important than where you think animals are. Even if someone told you where a good spot it that doesn''t really matter, you still HAVE to do the work. You said you where going to hunt south of I-80. Just get started every chance you get, walk and walk and walk and one day you'll see an Elk. I think it takes a few years before you know what your doing!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The elk don't really "migrate" on the front. They hang out as far from humans contact as possible in the steepest, nastiest crap they can find, and then when the snow is deep they move down to the benches.
> 
> BTW SW, I've killed 13 of em on the front. With a recurve and wood arrows! What's yer problem? They aint THAT hard to kill!
> 
> -_O- :O•-:


my elk calls must must sound like goose calls I guess or you can thank me for actually having a few decent bulls around I have passed spikes and cows. I want a 6x6 how may 6x6's you shot?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, welcome to the UWN.


----------



## krinkguy2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry guys. May be I did not word it right but my question is not where are the elk but when are they in the Wasatch Unit. The reason for the question is that I talked to a biologist and he made it sound like there are no elk in that area until snow falls. He made it sound as if they migrate in from the eastern side of the Wasatch to the western side. This did not sound right to me and I may have misunderstood him.  I am just trying to figure if it is worth my while to start scouting now.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It is more like the archers help migrate them to the east but there are always some elk there. Some times I can find them for weeks on end and sometimes I go weeks without seeing one. good luck and get hiking because they can be in any of the canyons.


----------



## krinkguy2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Alpinebowman:
Thanks, that was the information I was looking for. I will be heading up there next week.


----------

